# Cockapoo breeder in Kent



## Lul (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am absolutely in love with Cockapoos and am just starting the process of adding one to my family.

While I know some people with Cockapoos, I really want to get it right and would really appreciate some advise on finding a good breeder in Kent. I would love hear from someone who has had the experience.

Thanks so much for your help in advance


----------



## Carrots (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi Lul

We got our gorgeous pup Molly from Annie Lamont in November and have been really pleased with her and the updates from Annie whilst we were waiting to pick her up. A friend of mine got hers from Lily Heywood who is near Canterbury. Both advertise on Breeders Online, so they might be worth checking out. 

Good luck
Karen


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

We got Honey from Ian & Claire Smith in Birchington Kent (on Breeder's Online). I also know two of her half siblings where I live and they are both lovely. They weren't big on puppy updates once we had chosen - although we had weekly updates before choosing but this could have been because they had two litters at the time and they are also a busy farming family. They breed from working cocker spaniels and have their own miniature stud poodle who has been Optigen PRA tested. Good luck!


----------

